# Onomatopoeia, A to Z



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Fancy word for any word that sounds like its meaning.  Examples:

Pop
Sizzle
Boom
Whisper
Clang

Not sure how this will work alphabetically, but it might be a fun game.

For A, how about achoo?  (A was a hard one.)

B


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

BOO !!!!!!!!!!

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Crackle

D


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

draft

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2019)

EEK 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*Fizz*

*G*


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)

^ I was going to say something else, but this is a G rated site. 

gruel

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Hummed *

*I*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Itch

J

(Holly, behave yourself!)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Itch
> 
> J
> 
> (Holly, behave yourself!)


 Don't blame me it was that Chic woman....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Jingle*

*K*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Kaplunk!

L

(Correction: Behave yourself, Chic.)


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

La

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2019)

Meow

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Nip

O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Ooze 

P


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)

Purr

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Quivering*

*R*


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)

rough

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Splash

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Tramp

U*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

Ugly

V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Varoom

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Whoosh 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Yodel  

Z/A


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2019)

zoom

A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Assert

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Buzz

C


----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2019)

crinkle

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*Drizzle

E*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

Echo

F


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

flop

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

Gasp

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

Hiccup

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Icky 

J


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

juicy

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Kerplunk

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*Leaks

M*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Moan

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Nay 

O


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Oaf

P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

Pound

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Quiver

R


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

ROAR

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Swish 

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Titter

U/V


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2019)

Usher....best I got

V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeah, Victorious is the best I can come up with for V.

W


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

wishy-washy

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z/A*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Annoying

B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*Batting

C*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Crash

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Ding

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2019)

*Echo

F*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Flutter

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Glug 

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

Heehaw

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*Icy

J*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Jittery

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Ker-ching

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Lullaby

M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*Marching

N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Nattering

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Ouch

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Ping Pong

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Rattle

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Slither

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Twang

U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Ululation

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Vroom 

W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Whoosh

A


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*Affirm

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2019)

*Bam

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*Crunch

D*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Crackle

D


----------



## chic (Oct 13, 2019)

doom

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Eee

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Frizzy

G


----------



## chic (Oct 13, 2019)

gruesome

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Howl

I


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

ICK !!!!!!!!!!!!

J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Jellied

K


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

knock

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Leer

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Moo

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Neigh

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

OOPS !

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Plop

Q


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2019)

quietude

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Roar

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

Splat

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

Thwack

U/V/W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

UGH

V/W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Whizz 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z/A*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

Yikes!

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

Ax

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Boom!

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

Croak

D


----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2019)

dunk

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Ebb

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Flash

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Guffaw 

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2019)

Honk!

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Itchy

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2019)

Jab

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Klunk 

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

Lush

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Mutter 

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

Nag

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Onomatopoeia ?  

OOPS!  

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Ping 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Quip

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

Ripple

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 24, 2019)

Slosh

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Toot !

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Ugh 

V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Velvet

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Woooooosh!

Y/ Z


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Yap

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

ZigZag

A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Ache

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Biff 

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Caw! Caw!

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Dreary

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

Eeeze 

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Fresh

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Grunt

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Hiccup

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2019)

Icky 

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

Jazz

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2019)

Kerplunk!

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Lush

M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

Mushy

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Nip

O


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Oozing

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Plonk

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Ratchet

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Splosh

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Tickle

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Ugh 

V/W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Vroom , vroom.....

W


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

Wheeze

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Arghh 

B


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Bop

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Chomp  

D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Dirge

E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*Egging something

F*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Fizzy

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Gurgle 

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Howl

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Ish 

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

jiggle

K


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

Kaboom!

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Lullaby

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Mush

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

nibble

O


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Ooze

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

peep 

Q


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Quack

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

ROAR

S


----------



## Repondering (Dec 16, 2019)

Suck

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Tweet

U/V/W


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Whomp

A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Ahh 

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

Bop

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Clank!

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Dong

E


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Eek

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Fluff

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Grate

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Ha 

I


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

Icky

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Jee

K/L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

Kerplunk!
L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Lash

M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Mumble

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Nay 

O


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

Oomph

P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Plink

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

Quiver

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

Rasp

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

Sizzle

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Thrash 

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Ululate

V/W


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Wowee 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Yippee

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Zipper

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

Ache 

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Boo

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Crackle

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Dunk 

E


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Echo

F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Flash 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Gurgle

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Hoot

I


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

Icy

J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Judder 

K


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Kerplunk

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Lash

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

Moan

N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Natter

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Oops!!!!!!!

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Pop

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2020)

*Quack!

R*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Ripple

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2020)

Sting

T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Tinkle

U/V


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

Vrooom
W


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

Whisper

X/Y/Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Yuk!   

Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2021)

zippedy- doo-dah!

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Achoo!

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

Burp

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Crash

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Dented 

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2022)

Effervescent    

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Fizz

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2022)

grrrrrrrr....... Growl !

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Hazy

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

Itch

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

Jolt

K


----------

